
NPM has now more than 1 million packages - galfarragem
https://snyk.io/blog/npm-passes-the-1-millionth-package-milestone-what-can-we-learn/
======
alttab
And one of them is left-pad. In all honesty though, even the # of downloaded
packages isn't instructive.

What I'd LOVE to see is the average # of NPM packages used in javascript /
typescript projects over time. I get the feeling that would be very
instructive to the state of javascript development. My expectation is that
javascript projects will be seen as exploding in number of active
dependencies. I'd also like to see average build time for typescript projects.

